# Can't delete 2 Cnet recordings...



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

On 2/27 my Tivo Roamio Basic recorded 2 blank Cnet recordings. I click delete but they won't go away. Never had this problem in the 10 years I've had Tivo. I called Tivo Support and they asked me if I had the new software update. At the time I had it for around a week or so. He said, yep, that's a problem, just be glad that's all the problems you've had. Offered no help, just said they will go away eventually...it's been over 4 weeks now and I still can't delete them. Any ideas on how to get them to go away???


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have you rebooted it?

I've had recordings (both podcasts and regular recordings) that have failed to go away.. and unfortunately rebooting does usually fix it.

(unfortunately since rebooting should NEVER be necessary for ANY product)


----------



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

I've rebooted numerous times, deleted the entire OnePass, tried changing settings in OnePass...Can't think of anything else. The files won't play, saying there is no video to playback. They really aren't hurting anything by being there, but there should be some way of getting rid of them short of a Clear and Delete Everything...


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Have you contacted TiVo Support?


----------



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes, I had contacted support when it first happened and they asked if I had the new software update. When I said I did, they just said just be glad that all the problems you have, his exact words, and offered no fix, only that it will delete eventually. Its been five weeks now, and still can't delete the 2 duds.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

I've had an empty recording of a movie in My Programs for weeks (before 1P). Reboot doesn't get rid of it.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I have one recording I cannot get rid of as well. Have an open service ticket with tivo. They tell me it will be corrected in the next software release this spring....


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Me too. Empty recording that won't delete. Did any of you ever find a solution?


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

Add me to the list... Any update(s) ?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Mine is still there, hoping 20.4.8 due next week will finally get rid of it.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Do these show up on the App? Can you try and delete them that way? If you don't have a device with the app you can always try kmttg. For some reason, I have it in the back of my mind that using one of those worked for people in the past. I could be misremembering, but it probably doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Using kmttg to delete has worked for me in the past when I had one of these.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Using kmttg to delete has worked for me in the past when I had one of these.


Mine has been there over a month, and kmttg won't even delete it. I've tried every method dozens of times.


----------



## midson (Feb 26, 2005)

I also have a cnet video that will not delete. I've learned to live with it but it's annoying as hell seeing it in the List. It's been there for several months and through at least one software update. Maybe two.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

4 months later, and zombie recording is still mocking me.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

Still have recording from February. Still Cant delete!


----------



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

SRAINESS said:


> Still have recording from February. Still Cant delete!


I put a 3TB drive in my Roamio. That got rid of the recordings.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

andyman58 said:


> I put a 3TB drive in my Roamio. That got rid of the recordings.


That is better then clear & delete everything in software.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Any hope of this ever being fixed? I am approaching the 1-year anniversary of my undeletable recording.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Lurker1 said:


> Any hope of this ever being fixed? I am approaching the 1-year anniversary of my undeletable recording.


After 1 year, I would think the question answers itself.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Dec 11, 2008)

Wife recorded Gen Hospital. Just went away by itself a week ago. Was stuck for 6 weeks. Not a dud. you could watch it but not delete.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

After having an undeletable recording for well over a year, I did some more research and finally found a way to delete it. I used "Clear Program Information & ToDo List" and that deleted it. I have no idea why, but it worked and nothing else was disturbed or lost.


----------



## midson (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow! Worked for me. Thanks for the heads up Lurker1!


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

Lurker1 said:


> Me too. Empty recording that won't delete. Did any of you ever find a solution?


One instance I found that has undeletable recordings ("zombie shows") has the symptom that the zombie show appears on both the My Shows and Recently Deleted Recordings lists.

Yes, on both lists at the same time, and it cannot be deleted from My Shows and it cannot be permanently deleted from Deleted.

The solution I found was to go to the one that is on the Recently Deleted Recordings list and recover it. Then I go to the My Shows list and delete it.

For my problems with zombie shows, that always works.

fwiw, I informed TiVo one cause of those zombie shows, but as of the latest software update, I still see them occurring.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

Lurker1 said:


> After having an undeletable recording for well over a year, I did some more research and finally found a way to delete it. I used "Clear Program Information & ToDo List" and that deleted it. I have no idea why, but it worked and nothing else was disturbed or lost.


I had a couple dozen of my recordings deleted and lost when I tried using that "feature". I documented it in another thread.

Be careful with it.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

WorldBandRadio said:


> ...For my problems with zombie shows, that always works.....


A link to my original message on this...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10823520#post10823520


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

I get a show I can't delete every once in a while. Only way I've found to get rid of it was use the Tivo app on my iphone. Deletes it everytime.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

WorldBandRadio said:


> I had a couple dozen of my recordings deleted and lost when I tried using that "feature". I documented it in another thread.
> 
> Be careful with it.


Here is my message documenting the problem I had with that feature deleting my recordings...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10602367#post10602367


----------

